# how many feet between pull points?



## B4T

You can go as many feet as you want.. the code only restricts the number of bends between boxes or fittings like a LB to (360) degrees..


----------



## k_buz

I hope not...I would have violated that rule many times.


----------



## rockerknight

when i pulled out my code book. waiting to see if he looks tonight and shows me tomarrow


----------



## wildleg

he's full of it


----------



## B4T

rockerknight said:


> when i pulled out my code book. he said he saved it in his phone and is giving the ummm well its in my other sim card...:no: so i think he is full of it. waiting to see if he looks tonight and shows me tomarrow


He is pulling your chain.. :no::no:


----------



## 480sparky

It's in the Urban Legend Electrical Code.

Between _No Wire Nuts in a Panel_ and _You Only Derate Once.... Ambient Temperature OR Raceway Fill_. Look for _NM Is Made With THHN_.... then you'll know you're getting close.


----------



## Frasbee

It is not a requirement however it is sound practice because if you need to add branch circuits, or troubleshoot you'll have easy access.

He was probably taught that by someone and accepted it as the law of the land.


----------



## 480sparky

Frasbee said:


> ..........He was probably taught that by someone and accepted it as the law of the land.


Or he saw it on so many Spec Sheets.


----------



## Frasbee

480sparky said:


> Or he saw it on so many Spec Sheets.


Good point. I've been told by several individuals (that should know better) that you need to support EMT 18'' from the box.

To which I say. :no:


----------



## B4T

Frasbee said:


> It is not a requirement however it is *sound practice* because if you need to add branch circuits, or troubleshoot you'll have easy access.
> 
> He was probably taught that by someone and accepted it as the law of the land.


I don't know about that one.. kind of a stretch.. really depends on the situation.. IMO..


----------



## rockerknight

to bad my 100' mark is 40 feet above a $50 million airplane (its a g5 private jet)


----------



## 480sparky

Frasbee said:


> It is not a requirement however it is sound practice because if you need to add branch circuits, or troubleshoot you'll have easy access...........


Never done much LARGE parking lot lighting, have you? :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ

rockerknight said:


> to bad my 100' mark is 40 feet above a $50 million airplane (its a g5 private jet)


Chain the front landing gear of the jet to the bumper of your truck and drag it out of the way.


----------



## Frasbee

480sparky said:


> Never done much LARGE parking lot lighting, have you? :whistling2:


No, I'm just thinking big commercial jobs where the foreman gives 1 task at a time which makes it difficult to properly plan ahead. Can save a guy a headache.


----------



## rockerknight

BBQ said:


> Chain the front landing gear of the jet to the bumper of your truck and drag it out of the way.


:laughing: i can see my hooking up my old beater '78 f150 and doing it i have the tow straps


----------



## thegoldenboy

I've seen on a few spec sheets from when we do traffic intersections that MASSDOT wants a handhole every 150'. Lay out 15 sticks of pipe, drop a handhole. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Zog

rockerknight said:


> my helper today told me i have to put a box every 100 feet.(so i was alittle :blink i know its not in the code book, but still i played it because i can be wrong at times. couldn't find anything i also found on mike holt's website that there is no limit except the limit of how much wire you have since you can not put a splice in the pipe.
> does anyone know if its in the code book where you need a pull box every 100 feet?


Best boss I ever had encouraged us to question things and come to him with a reference, usually gave us a gift card or something if we we right. 

Now that I am in that position, I do the same. 

He is just mis-repeating something someone else told him once.


----------



## local134gt

rockerknight said:


> my helper today told me i have to put a box every 100 feet.(so i was alittle :blink


Ask him why they make 240' fish tapes then?


----------



## chewy

We have a 200m snake so 195m is comfterable, one job we had to make up the difference with 3 lengths of PVC. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama

rule for me - pull point every hundred feet
no one does it anymore but o well its a good practice


----------



## Celtic

rockerknight said:


> my helper today told me i have to p....





rockerknight said:


> when i pulled out my code book. he said he saved it in his phone and is giving the ummm well its in my other sim card...:no: so i think he is full of it. waiting to see if he looks tonight and shows me tomarrow


Have him join the forum....he can ask all the questions he wants :thumbsup:

I think there is an ET App too.


----------



## Celtic

nolabama said:


> rule for me - pull point every hundred feet
> no one does it anymore but o well its a good practice



There are probably many reasons why "no one does it anymore".

The most obvious being simply: HOW?
How do you know where you spot that JB is actually going to ever benefit anyone?


----------



## Awg-Dawg

nolabama said:


> rule for me - pull point every hundred feet
> no one does it anymore but o well its a good practice


 That seems counter productive.


----------



## nolabama

Celtic said:


> There are probably many reasons why "no one does it anymore".
> 
> The most obvious being simply: HOW?
> How do you know where you spot that JB is actually going to ever benefit anyone?


I dont - but I have several locations with five or six hundred feet runs with no box, c, t, lb, ll, lr nothing - that sucks - I can of course use another wire to pull with, but that is not the point


----------



## Awg-Dawg

nolabama said:


> I have several locations with five or six hundred feet runs with no box, c, t, lb, ll, lr nothing -


 I would rather have the long runs rather than boxes in between.


----------



## Frasbee

This topic is as inane as ground up/down, back-stab/screw, t!ts/a$$.


----------



## nolabama

Awg-Dawg said:


> I would rather have the long runs rather than boxes in between.


I dont:jester:


----------



## Wirenuting

I have a pull point every 360 degrees. Distance don't matter to me.


----------



## Celtic

nolabama said:


> I dont - but I have several locations with five or six hundred feet runs with no box, c, t, lb, ll, lr nothing - that sucks - I can of course use another wire to pull with, but that is not the point


"Good practice" would also involve having the proper tools to get the job done...be it a bigger rope and/or a bigger tugger.

Simply because "that sucks" does not equate to a "rule".


At times, additional pull points are desirable....but 100' as a rule....I do not have such a rule.


----------



## MIKEFLASH

Depends on the job ..... Where i work in a hospital always adding new things so its nice to have a j box near by.


----------



## wesleydnunder

Another of my favorites that gets quoted to me frequently on inspections is, "I don't need to support that 1900 box if I have at least 3 conduits going in it." My standard response is, "Please show me where it says that in the NEC."

'Urban Legend Codebook' I like that.

Mark


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I'm working a job today that no couplings were used. Every 10' stick of conduit, they stuck a 4X4. What a pain adding circuits


----------



## Electrician343

Wirenuting said:


> I have a pull point every 360 degrees. Distance don't matter to me.


Best Answer.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

MIKEFLASH said:


> Where i work in a hospital always adding new things so its nice to have a j box near by.


 95% percent of my work is in a hospital also.

I don't like putting boxes in, but I am glad guys like Nolabama do.:thumbsup:

I feel like a hypocrite.....


----------



## Control Freak

It's pretty funny because my foreman, who is very code savvy also tells us to put a pull box every 100 feet! He also cites the NEC a the reasoning but never quotes a specific section or article but then again maybe it's a commercial thing because we were also taught to have a pulling point every 5 floors which I have to say I agree with 100%. More places to chock the wire can't be a bad thing. You guys ever see big wire that's been chocked once on a ten floor run? I did and they were 500's and they were wrecked. The chock was digging into the wire way too much that copper was showing.


----------



## 480sparky

*Vertical *raceways are a whole 'nuther animal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

wesleydnunder said:


> Another of my favorites that gets quoted to me frequently on inspections is, "I don't need to support that 1900 box if I have at least 3 conduits going in it." My standard response is, "Please show me where it says that in the NEC."
> 
> 'Urban Legend Codebook' I like that.
> 
> Mark


They may be referring to 314.23 (E)/(F).


----------



## angryceltic

What would they do on underground? I just did a 490 ft & 615 ft run all underground.


----------



## Frasbee

angryceltic said:


> What would they do on underground? I just did a 490 ft & 615 ft run all underground.


You guys are taking this too literally.


----------



## wesleydnunder

Frasbee said:


> They may be referring to 314.23 (E)/(F).


A 1900 box does not have threaded entries or hubs into which the conduit is screwed wrench-tight. That's more along the lines of a cast FS box and rigid conduit.

Mark


----------



## Celtic

Control Freak said:


> ... maybe it's a commercial thing because we were also taught to have a pulling point every 5 floors which I have to say I agree with 100%. More places to chock the wire can't be a bad thing. You guys ever see big wire that's been chocked once on a ten floor run? I did and they were 500's and they were wrecked. The chock was digging into the wire way too much that copper was showing.


Give 300.19 some of your time :thumbsup:


----------



## GIZMO 456

rockerknight said:


> My partner today told me i have to put a box every 100 feet.(so i was alittle :blink i know its not in the code book, but still i played it because i can be wrong at times. couldn't find anything i also found on mike holt's website that there is no limit except the limit of how much wire you have since you can not put a splice in the pipe.
> does anyone know if its in the code book where you need a pull box every 100 feet?


Just like that , no expansion fittings, etc ?? Amazing.....


----------



## Dennis Alwon

This thread is 8 years old.


----------

